# Provisional Driver Insurance



## sarahfleming (15 May 2007)

Can ye name the best company for giving a quote to a provisional driver?


----------



## hansjam (15 May 2007)

hi,

i tried insure.ie for my friend. i told them what price he had and they came back to me with a better price. they told me it helps if the engine size is low. other companies will quote but put a high excess. excess means if you have a claim, you pay the first fixed amount. britton insurance have an excess of 4000. i'd advise you to stay away from that.


----------



## CHARLIE27 (15 May 2007)

sarahfleming said:


> Can ye name the best company for giving a quote to a provisional driver?


 
Have you tried Quinn Direct they are usually good for first drivers, but they change on the second year so get another quote!  Tesco.ie do car insurance too they are good too.  I'm with AXA but I have a few years full driving licence.  Hope these r of some help.

Charlie


----------



## davfran (15 May 2007)

Hi Sarah, I've been with Axa since I started driving seven yrs ago. Each time it is up for renewal, I get quotes from a couple of ins agencies, give the best quote to axa and they match it. Shop around.


----------



## hansjam (15 May 2007)

hi,

axa would be good for male drivers as the premiums are generally higher. they would not be anywhere near competitive for a provisional licensed female driver.


----------



## foxylady (15 May 2007)

sarahfleming said:


> Can ye name the best company for giving a quote to a provisional driver?


 

I have only started driving in the last year and found Quinn Direct were the cheapest by miles.


----------



## CHARLIE27 (15 May 2007)

hansjam said:


> hi,
> 
> axa would be good for male drivers as the premiums are generally higher. they would not be anywhere near competitive for a provisional licensed female driver.


 
I've been with AXA for the past five years & I'm a woman (full licence) but I still shop around every year always find cheeper but AXA always match! Tesco.ie cheeper I think.  I agree with previous Quinn Direct r cheeper for first drivers!

Charlie


----------



## lornie (22 May 2007)

hiya, quinn direct is really the only one that deals with first time drivers. however iv just renewed my car insurance for the second year (im still on provisional) and got a much cheaper quote from one direct (an post) because i put my partner (my boyfriend) as a named drvier on my policy. (this did not work if i put one of my parents on, only a partner)dont ask me how but it went down by 200 euro! im now paying the same amount for my car insurance as he is for his own car ( with his insureres hibernian), difference being im fully comp and he, with his 5yrs no claims is only 3rd party . he is more covered to drive my car than his own!!! its crazy for the lads to insure their cars.


----------



## ACA (22 May 2007)

You could do the ignition course with Hibernian, would do wonders for 1st insurance premium!


----------



## messedaround (23 May 2007)

Quoteline are excellent also , really friendly and helpfull staff ,they do the shopping around for you , quinn direct may be cheap but there service is atrocious !! and god love you if you need to make a claim ,there in the habit of cancelling your insurance if you do so !!!!


----------



## sandyg (23 May 2007)

Agree with quoteline.  I got my insurance with them and found them the best.  My insurance went down each year and when i got my full licence they gave a nice cheque for nearly half of what i paid that year! Would definitely recommend them. Think there called Quote me now.


----------



## purpeller (23 May 2007)

I found FBD good for first timers.


----------



## foxylady (23 May 2007)

purpeller said:


> I found FBD good for first timers.


 
FBD


----------



## foxylady (23 May 2007)

purpeller said:


> I found FBD good for first timers.


 
FBD would not even quote me unless I had five years experience


----------



## ailbhe (24 May 2007)

foxylady said:


> FBD would not even quote me unless I had five years experience


 
Same here. If it's a lady only policy Eagle Star, AXA, and royal sun alliance are all reasonable.


----------



## janedoe06 (24 May 2007)

Try [broken link removed] or  and try and check quotes as it is provisional the prices do vary between different providers and brokers 


for exxample on the mccarthy site  on http://www.mig.ie/ it says

[FONT=Verdana,Arial,Helvetica]*Young Females* - try adding one of your parents, it may or may not work out cheaper. Try the quote with and without your parent[/FONT]


----------



## missy1 (24 May 2007)

sorry to hi jack this post but wondering would anyone know the following - I am covered on my partner s insurance policy to drive his car. I have recently got a 3rd provisional license.when we started the policy i was on my 2nd so technically allowed to drive on my own If i was driving my partners car on my own  and crashed would the insurance company still pay or would it become invalid. I Know I am technically breaking the law but is the insurance policy issue separate.


----------



## ailbhe (25 May 2007)

Check his cert of insurance.  Under named driver it usually says

Provided that the person holds a driving licence to drive such a vehicle, or, having held such a licence is not disqualified from holding such a licence
in which case you are covered

However some companies have introduced a clause saying the named driver must "*meet the conditions and any limits of the driving licence"* which means that you wouldn't be covered. 

check out this previous thread on a similar topic
http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=46495


----------



## ACA (25 May 2007)

Hi Missy, ailbhe is correct - you need to read the terms and conditions carefully to find out which way yr insurance company would go in the event of an accident.
A lot of the insurance companies are putting in the 2nd clause to escape paying for accidental damage, with comprehensive policies - all other parties would be settled, third parties, passengers or property damage, but your partners car wouldn't be covered if a 1st or 3rd provisional (or subsequent) driver is driving and caused an accident. Unless his car is worth a lot, might be worth considering switching to TPF&T til you pass your test.


----------

